

Humble Bundle #2 Breaches $900k, On Way To $1M USD - sagarun
http://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?page=news_item&px=ODkzMg

======
mkull
OT but those kontera in-text ads are absolutely horrible. They are like land
minds spread throughout the article making it just about unreadable (I tend to
mouse over the text I am currently reading)

~~~
jamesbritt
They're a complete fuck-over on my G1, where browser navigating seems to
always want to hover on links, and the popups make it near impossible to
actual read the damn article.

I generally assume that any site that is using this sort of crap is not
interested in me as a reader and probably isn't concerned with the quality of
the content they are offering; they are just trying to lure clicks and
eyeballs.

~~~
wtallis
They're a linux-oriented benchmarking site. They're probably pretty strapped
for cash on a good day, so they have to use an excess of ads to stay online.
They're catering to a small market, so it seems like a fair tradeoff. Besides,
their most annoying ads are the easiest to block on any reasonable browser.

------
jacquesm
What is really interesting is that the 'linux' buyers are willing to pay
roughly 2x what the windows buyers are willing to pay. ($13.71 vs $6.40)

~~~
nfriedly
I know of one person who paid $0.01 to download the Windows copies. (To be
fair, he's in high school and doesn't have much money, but he could probably
afford more than that.) I suspect there are more of these folks on Windows
than any other OS.

I'd be curious to see the averages if the top and bottom 1% were omitted.

~~~
marchdown
It would be interesting to see more complete statistics.

------
aeurielesn
I still love the image when you put an amount less than a dollar :)

<http://cdn.humblebundle.com/hib2/sad_developer.jpg>

------
tsuraan
Link to the original source, for those who want an updating total:
<http://www.humblebundle.com/> .

------
SingAlong
touched $1 million and I'm happy!

I bought it and influenced another friend on twitter to buy it :) Also Jeff
(@humble) tweeted that he has a surprise for all buyers and that it'll be up
in an hour or so. I'm curious as to what that surprise would be.

------
sagarun
I am from a developing country, i just paid 10$ and got all the games.
Awesome!

~~~
eccp
Not only that, you get all the games for ALL the platforms. I happen to have
both an Ubuntu laptop and another with Windows 7.

------
nanexcool
I already had 2 of the games, Machinarium on Steam, and Braid on Xbox 360.
Still bought it.

~~~
DrStalker
I had the two games from the bundle I wqas most interested in, so I just paid
less for the bundle. I figure everyone wins that way, compared to me not
buying at all.

------
wildmXranat
Great success. I bought a pack for myself and it's worth every penny.

